# Coyote Hunting - Southwest/Southern Ohio



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Seems to be about that time of year if I remember correctly. Who's going?


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

I will be doing some calling this weekend with my son.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

as soon as deer season ends i'll start yodi hunting.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

And **** trapping


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm new to it and just bought a caller. Going to give it a try. Any tips from anyone?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

1BigIcehole said:


> I will be doing some calling this weekend with my son.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Lot's of Yote chat in the forums, thought I'd dig this one back up. Would love to get out this winter and bag a few. Anyone interested?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Where you at E?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Close to Bass Pro in Cincy.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Too far for me. I've got property in Hocking County.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ringmuskie9 said:


> I'm new to it and just bought a caller. Going to give it a try. Any tips from anyone?


Around here, the yotes are chasing the deer big-time,,,, I hear a pack just about every night.
I save all of my road-kill & gun season 'scraps',,, just got to find a safe place to put them out! (hint)


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

bobk said:


> Too far for me. I've got property in Hocking County.


Bob, do you have yote issues on your property? For me, to drive up there isn't a big deal. If you have some significant space up there I'd be willing. Thanks!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've got 125 acres. I hear yotes quite often and get pics of them on my cameras. It's pretty much wooded property and lots of good cover for deer. I'm not an expert at all on hunting them and figure it would be pretty tough hunting them with the cover I have but certainly want to.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like we're having a yote hunting party up at Bob's place, LOL...

Here's an interesting vid I saw.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I can drop you some snares off next time we go to her family's place in rock bridge.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

ringmuskie9 said:


> I'm new to it and just bought a caller. Going to give it a try. Any tips from anyone?


If two hunters both must blend into the dirt. Such as, gilly suits are not too much. Find an opening and stage the caller 30 yards behind the shooter. The yote will approach from down wind trying to use it's nose. Stay ready at all times as the yote will be in hunting mode and will be stalking the call. Also, this time of year it is common for them to hunt in pairs. Good Luck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

After muzzy season let's try to work something out on a hunt.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

E, send me a pm with your number so we can try to come up with a time to hook up. I'm trying to get a few other properties to hunt. If you make the drive.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

bobk said:


> E, send me a pm with your number so we can try to come up with a time to hook up. I'm trying to get a few other properties to hunt. If you make the drive.


Bob,

I'm mega tied up with stuff right now. Wish I could come up there, but it's looking like yote hunting is going to wait AGAIN until next year.  I really really appreciate the offer and opportunity. We'll figure something out for another time, no doubt. 

Thanks, Eric...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Eric, 
No biggie. Hope all is well with your girlfriend and we can try another time.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope you guys are getting some coyotes this season. Right now there are 4 coyotes and 1 red fox on my garage floor. Each of them came on Friday night all on snares. Not me but my son, it was his best 24 hours ever. The cold front came through that night and the animals were on the move. He had taken 0 for about 8 days, the weather is all we could guess. We live up in Hancock county. He only has about 12 of the snares out. Kyle is getting pretty good at this game. I think he is up to 13 coyotes and 5 red fox since thanksgiving. Some he called in and shot, at night, as he has a game caller and that works well, but probably 14/18 of the animals came on snares.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

He ended the weekend with 5 coyotes and one fox, snares.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now guys look at the head on the top and bottom coyote, swollen up. A regular trapper said it was "waterhead" something about the way they were trapped.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It usually means the snare cut circulation off and a lot of blood coagulated in the head, or the method of dispatch was blunt force and caused a hematoma.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I wanted to give you the ending total of Coyotes my son has trapped this season up in NW Ohio, all within 4 miles of his home. Not thick brush area but open farm fields with some ditches and wood lots. He ended snaring 32 coyotes. He talks of the fawns he has saved for this spring season. Last year he ended with 12, this was a breakthrough season for him.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Kill one pest to save another. 

Nice catch. Sounds like he has learned a lot.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Great job
Keep it up
Hope next season it's triple that


----------

